# Maximum Temp



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey All,
Just curious as to what the maximum recommended temp would be for a Rhom?
I've always tried to keep my P's between 80-82F but wondered if increasing the temp any more might increase metabolic rate, food consumption, and growth.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Speedy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keeping it were it is at 80 to 82 is perfect for a normal healthy fish


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

i believe that a temp above 85 would make less oxygen in the water and the water would start to evaporate quicker


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I keep the temperature at 80 for both of my rhoms and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

80 is good but with summer around the corner, it will hit close to 90 without air conditioning.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

90 seems high. i have never had a tank before this one and i only have had this one for 3 and a half months. it gets that hot inthe summer? the tank i mean. am i correct about the hotter the temp the less oxygen and quicker the evaporation. i believe it is right .


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i keep mine at 75


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. I keep my tank at around 80 during fall, winter, and spring. Once summer hits I try to get the temp back to less than 75 because it will rise by itself because it is so hot. I've noticed once that without the air conditioning off and my temp set at arounf 78 it reached 90 and I was scared shitless that my piranhas would boil to death or something.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

john1634 said:


> 90 seems high. i have never had a tank before this one and i only have had this one for 3 and a half months. it gets that hot inthe summer? the tank i mean. am i correct about the hotter the temp the less oxygen and quicker the evaporation. i believe it is right .
> [snapback]1022739[/snapback]​


Without air conditioning the water in the tank would reach room temperature in the summer. You being in a southern climate, you may want to get AC. You can place a powerhead near the top of the surface for maximum surface agitation to aid in oxygenation. My p's have had no ill effects over the summer temp swings.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am not sure the maximum temp a rhom can be kept at but I keep all of my P's about 80-81 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

for all you guys worried bout high temps, why dont u just throw a few icecubes in ur tanks? Thats what i had to do last summer.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

new but i keep my tank at about 82







84


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im for the 79-82 degrees... all depending on aggression factor and location of the tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Water Chemistry forum


----------

